# Playground Under Utility Line



## drsparky

sparky545 said:


> In our community during a recent renovation a playground was placed under a Utility Line - does anyone know if this constitutes a Utility Code violation?


Check with your utility.


----------



## Celtic

Give this a read...similar concern here in NJ:
*Agreement could avert Fredon, NJ school closing












Some technical stuff:
*http://www.bioinitiative.org/report/index.htm


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Personally I would be concerned about EMFs (but hey it's still unproven)
And around here it's seems most schools are built around "Hydro Fields" (as we call them here in Ontario)


----------



## MDShunk

sparky545 said:


> In our community during a recent renovation a playground was placed under a Utility Line - does anyone know if this constitutes a Utility Code violation?


Not that I'm aware of. If the playground will have a pool, other things may come into play. If these are taller lines on H-Frames, someone rightly should construct a fence to prohibit climbing of the tower(s).


----------



## s.kelly

_I have seen some around here close to schools or daycares. I agree it just seems like it might not be a good idea. I saw something on the internet about a guy that put flourescent tubes sticking out of the ground under some hi tension lines and they all lit. Sort of an art installation. He said he got the idea from a neighborhood kid that said he played "light saber" under the lines with a tube in his hand._


----------



## Celtic

FWIW, the catenary on a rail line runs between 13.5k and 27k [+/-, YMMV ].


----------



## woodchuck2

Is it a good idea? Who really knows but most parents who do complain dont seem to have a problem with their kid having a cell phone stuck to the side of their head.


----------



## Zog

sparky545 said:


> I was expecting more so I will re-frame the question - Is it a Best Practice to place an Elementary School Playground under power lines?
> Would you want your children playing in such an area or your wife(schoolteacher) supervising children in proximity to an installation similar to this? Thanks all!
> 
> In our community during a recent renovation a playground was placed under a Utility Line - does anyone know if this constitutes a Utility Code violation?


No code violation. Is there EMF there, yep. Is there any evidence that they are harmful, nope. Would I buy a house under those same power lines, nope. I have read all the research (I can email it to anyone if they like) and although the official stance is there is no relation to cancer, there will be biological changes on a cellular level and cell mutation. I am no medical expert but that just can't be a good thing.


----------



## TOOL_5150

I think a cell phone jamed in your ear all day does much more "damage"

~Matt


----------



## 220/221

No problem.











POCO guy cut the drop on this resi service upgrade and just let it fall and lay there until someone came back in the afternoon to re energize:jester:


----------

